# Besoin d'aide pour Alice sur Mac ?



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Alice.


----------



## guizmo47 (6 Février 2006)

Pas con comme idée M; Amok !!!  
Par contre à ce niveau là ce n'est plus d'aide dont j'ai besoin, c'est d'un miracle:hein: !
Je me ré-explique (j'ai bien du poster 2 ou 3 fois à ce sujet...) : 
Detenteur d'une Alicebox depuis 4 mois, elle a fonctionné 1 mois correctement et depuis    !!! Lorsque j'ai ma box branchée, je n'ai plus la ligne FT et pas non plus de ligne IP par la box... En gros on ne peut plus me téléphoner !!! Je n'ai evidemment pas réussi à les joindre (ça ne surprendra personne  ...) et j'ai donc envoyé une lettre de mise en demeure il y a un mois, ce qui fait que comme ils ne m'ont pas repondu j'ai le droit (cf les CGU) de résilier même avant la date anniversaire.
Je leur enverrai un autre courrier, histoire de les tenir au courant et je passerai à ma banque pour faire opposition au débit de mon compte.
Je pense que je vais me diriger vers wanadoo, plus cher, certes mais avec des magasins en cas de problème. De plus en habitant à la "campagne" (et c'est rien de le dire ...) se sont les mieux placés.
Voilà ma petite histoire...
En gros pour résumer : Fuyez Alice !!!


----------



## Pifou (7 Février 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais me diriger vers wanadoo, plus cher, certes mais avec des magasins en cas de problème.


 
Ne rève pas :mouais: Ayant été client chez Wanadoo, les agences France Télécom n'ont aucune compétence autre que celle d'enregistrer ton abonnement  En cas de problème, ils te reverront systématiquement sur la Hot Line de Wanadoo  
... enfin comparé à Alice (d'après ce que je peux en entendre autour de moi et sur les forums MacGé), au moins eux sont joignables


----------



## rick31h (7 Février 2006)

joignable, mais a quel prix! 
Et un conseil, si quelqu'un vous fait une promesse, prenez son nom. moi je ne l'ai pas fait et les promesses se sont envolées !!!!! Après avoir depansé 15 euro de hot line j'ai preferé laisser tomber que d'essayer a nouveau de les joindre pour raler.


----------



## macpapillon (8 Février 2006)

je suis abonné chez Alice qui était joignable gratuitement (super bien ) jusqu'au mois de novembre.
Maintenant,
Impossible d'obtenir le service technique ou clientele quand on est abonné bien sur


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2006)

macpapillon a dit:
			
		

> Impossible d'obtenir le service technique ou clientele quand on est abonné bien sur



D'où l'interêt de ces sujets spécifiques qui n'existent que pour apporter une aide technique, pas pour narrer vos déboires avec les FAI ! Merci de vous y tenir, sinon cela va devenir infernal !


----------



## kabeha (30 Mars 2006)

J'ai une Alice Box depuis 3 sem. 15 j sans pb et depuis début de semaine impossible d'avoir la connexion au routeur.

Quand je lance un ping sur 192.168.1.1 aucune réponse, quand je tape l'IP 192.168.1.1 dans un navigateur, rien !

Quand je refais une nouvelle config via DHCP il m'attribue une autre IP en 165.qq chose, masque de sous-réseau 255.255.0.0 (au lieu de 255.255.255.0) et pas de connexion.

Une autre fois il me redonne 192.168.1.1

Manuellement si je tape les IP 192.168.1.1 et .2 / 255.255.255.0/ DNS 213.36.80.1 (donné par Alice), ça marche pas.

Quand je me connecte comme maintenant via PPP, ça marche. :mouais: 

J'ai pu avoir après une longue galère une personne au 10 33, qui me dit que ça vient de ma carte réseau.Mais dans ce cas je ne pourrais pas me connecter du tout !

Finalement, elle m'a conseillé de me débrouiller (pas directement) parce qu'elle n'y connait rien en Mac. :sleep: :mouais:  

La seule chose qu'elle m'a dit de faire c'est de brancher un PC sur l'Alice Box pour la tester  

Une idée ?


----------



## mmepop (16 Mai 2006)

tain chez alice sont vraiment des in.....
Bref, pour ma part, je viens de m'acheter un modem ethernet(mon modem USB marchait pas sou macintel).
je contact alice, là on me réponds k'ils ne gèrent que les modems livrés par eux même et me propose la alice box....
visiblement ce n'est pas un choix stratégique :/
alor, kkn aurait il des réponses à ses interrogations?
faut il se repentir et aller chez FT et prendre la free box??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

ben heureusement que je tombe sur ce thread car j'arrête pas de recevoir des pub Alice sur mon email wanadoo je ne sais comment ils ont eu mon adresse d'ailleurs çà y va la pub en ce moment 
et je me demandais si j'allais pas basculer vu qu'effectivement c'est beaucoup moins cher que FT que je paye pour rien puisque je n'utilise pas la ligne tél. 
et wanadoo qui devient orange j'y comprends plus rien vont-ils proposer des avantages pour les abonnés orange vu que je suis sur SFR:hein: prise de tête tout çà


----------



## ithymique (20 Mai 2006)

pour de l'aide sur alice inutile de chercher sur leur site, regardez plutôt www.petitplato.com
problème connu notamment, les pilotes de clef usb à éviter depuis leur cd.
pour le modem demande à l'échanger. j'ai essayé longtemps de configurer un triway 633 et on m'a envoyé un hitachi qui marche nickel. peu de temps après je suis enfin passé en 6 Mbps au lieu de 1.

pour la vidéo à moins d'être sur une grande ville...


----------



## mmepop (21 Mai 2006)

"et wanadoo qui devient orange j'y comprends plus rien vont-ils proposer des avantages pour les abonnés orange vu que je suis sur SFR:hein: prise de tête tout çà"

Je bosse dans l'événementiel et notemment sur des événements que vont lancer ORANGe et France télécom.
orange appartient de toute façon déjà à FT, il s'agit pour l'instant juste pour eux de placer FT, wanadoo et orange sous une seule et même enseigne, celle d'orange (orange  étant implanté plus largement à l'international, surtout en UK).
voilou.
rien ne devrait trop changer pour les abonnés FT/wanadoo kan à leurs offres tel et internet.
à pluche.
mme pop


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

merci mmepop pour ces infos


----------



## papadben (5 Juin 2006)

Salut
Je suis chez Alice depuis un an passé, c'est pas pire que chez Free!
Pour tout dire, j'arrive à avoir leur service d'assistance assez rapidement depuis un mois mais j'ai l'impression, à chaque fois que j'annonce être sur Mac, de provoquer un bogue comme à la pub du CIC:rateau: 
Pas moyen d'accéder à mon compte depuis le début! seul fonctionne la messagerie et encore, les liens n'ont jamais fonctionné!
Comment configurer Mail à la place du bidule d'Alice, leur doc ne correspond pas à ce que j'ai sur la machine (Imac intel)...
Un commercial m'a appelé un jour en disant qu'ils allaient me faire une proposition ou plutôt un geste commercial... 3 mois après j'ai compris ce qu'est ce geste commercial! Mais il ne passe pas au téléphone!


----------



## blast4 (18 Août 2006)

Salut tout le monde!

Voila je vous fais le topo.
Je viens d'acquerir un Mac mini Core Duo é je voudré me connecté en wifi a ma Alicebox.

Sauf ke il se trouve que ca veut pas (lol).

En fait le mac détecte le réseau wifi, je rentre la clé wep correctement il me dis qu'il se connecte, que airport a une adresse ip locale mais qu'il ,'est peut etre pas en mesure 
de se connecter a internet.

En effet Safari me dis kil na pas pu afficher la page car je ne suis pas connecté é me propose de lancé l'assistant.
Choses faites x fois ainsi ke le diagnostic.

Mais rien ne change.

Alors je fais appel a vous.

Je souligne au passage ke g aussi 3 pc connecté sur la alicebox 2 en wifi é 1 en filaire et pour eux ca marche...


Merci d'avance pour votre aide é vos conseil.


----------



## papadben (31 Août 2006)

J'ai eu ma alicebox hier à la place du modem sagem qui chauffait comme un malade...
Pas de problème sauf une déconnexion systhématique si j'utilise Limewire....


----------



## sebpogo (26 Octobre 2006)

mmepop a dit:


> "et wanadoo qui devient orange j'y comprends plus rien vont-ils proposer des avantages pour les abonnés orange vu que je suis sur SFR:hein: prise de tête tout çà"
> 
> Je bosse dans l'événementiel et notemment sur des événements que vont lancer ORANGe et France télécom.
> orange appartient de toute façon déjà à FT, il s'agit pour l'instant juste pour eux de placer FT, wanadoo et orange sous une seule et même enseigne, celle d'orange (orange  étant implanté plus largement à l'international, surtout en UK).
> ...




J'ai entendu  dire , sur d'autres forums un peu plus obscurs, que seul  orange ne bridait pour le moment pas , les ports réseaux pour les débits de P2P et serait son atout bien que non énoncé clairement.
Sinon je sais pas.


----------



## papadben (26 Octobre 2006)

Pour le moment plus de problèmes de ce coté. Le débit frole les 400k/s par moment mais plus souvent autour de 100/150ks...


----------



## onewithefreaks (10 Novembre 2006)

blast4 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Voila je vous fais le topo.
> Je viens d'acquerir un Mac mini Core Duo é je voudré me connecté en wifi a ma Alicebox.
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème, avec mon nouveau MacBook. J'ai l'AliceBox Hitachi depuis six mois, et un PC connecté dessus en USB. Là, mon MacBook reçoit bien le signal Alice, et ensuite, même problème que blast4 : apparemment connecté, mais en fait bah non !

Je suis très malheureux.


----------



## onewithefreaks (10 Novembre 2006)

Et en essayant de l'installer en Ethernet, le problème est encore plus crispant : au milieu du processus d'installation, quand on m'annonce que l'on va configurer l'accès (et qu'il est préférable de désactiver les antivirus (Lol.)), je clique sur "suivant" et là... Bah là quedalle, rien, la fenêtre reste là, sans bouger, comme si je n'avais pas cliqué. Alors je re-clique sur "suivant", mais re-rien. Et je re-re-clique, et re-re-rien.

Je suis encore plus malheureux là.


----------



## onewithefreaks (11 Novembre 2006)

Alleluia ! 

Ca y est, ça marche. Et en wifi. Le probleme ne tenait qu'à un détail : il y a plusieurs mois, pour passer en High ID sur eMule, j'avais désactivé le DHCP.

Ca peut peut-être intéresser quelqu'un : l'option activer/désactiver le DHCP est accessible dans l'espace de gestion du modem : on y accède par internet (oui, il faut déjà avoir un ordinateur connecté à la box  ) au http://192.168.1.1. Puis dans Configuration avancée -> reseau local.

Je suis heureux. Restent des emmerdes avec aMule, fait c*ier...


----------



## kostro (13 Novembre 2006)

Après 8 semaines d'attente ... j'ai eu l'AliceBox et ma foi, après 10mn, j'ai réussit à connecter le bazare. Et en Wifi SVP. Pourtant je ne suis plus un As en info.

De la chance surement. 

Sauf pour le branchement du téléphone via l'AliceBox qui ne fonctionne pas. Sur une autre prise, c'est OK mais à partir du cable blanc donné pour branché sur l'AliceBox : rien, nib, nada

je ne comprends pas.

si vous avez une idée


----------



## papadben (14 Novembre 2006)

Salut,
En butte au même problème, j'ai joint à plusieurs heures de différences le service d'alice, à chaque fois, une réponse différente et parfois franchement farfelue.
Puis j'ai eu un "Sébastien" qui m'a répondu "j'active votre ligne"...
Dix minutes plus tard le téléphone fonctionnait....


----------



## kostro (15 Novembre 2006)

Le bon côté, c'est que tu as trouvé 
le mauvais, c'est qu'il y a quand même une sacrée bande de farfelus à la Hot Line de la belle Alice :hein:

je vais tenter le coup, merci pour l'info


----------



## kostro (19 Novembre 2006)

et bien c'est effectivement ma ligne qui n'est pas activée (d'où de sales bruits sur ma ligne et impossibilité de passer par la boite à Alice).

J'ai eu la hotline en 5mn :love: mais après m'avoir expliqué ce qui n'allait pas, il a voulu me transférer vers un techos ... et ...  ça a raccroché. C'est pas d'bol :rose:

en attendant, j'ai réussit à configurer cette boite en Wifi, fastoche, mon imprimante iP4000x en wifi aussi (moins fastoche, il fallait modifier la config de la boite à Alice pour ne pas qu'il filtre les adresses MAC), et j'ai aussi réussit à tout faire tourner sans trop de plantage (FireFox plante qd même pas mal, surtout que aMule tourne) 

voilà, comme chantait Sheller, je suis un homme heureux ... mais j'y ai quand même passé ma journée. 


sinon je vois pas trop la différence entre la boite à Alice et avant
ça va pas plus vite FireFox, je dirais même plus, c'est aussi lent qu'avant alors que j'ai une ligne à 8Mo. Pas génial mais ça devrait quand même booster 


j'ai plus qu'à vérifier qu'Alice m'offre bien les 6 mois gratuits comme promis (si si 6 mois).
Et j'attends encore mon modem pour télé pour voir ce que ça vaut... mais comme ça fait que 2 mois que j'ai fait ma demande ... vous comprendrez bien que je peux attendre 2 mois de plus ...


----------



## lillumultipass (23 Novembre 2006)

hello je viens d'arriver et je me pose une quesion: kostro tu dis que firefox est lent chez toi...as-tu essayé safari???

parceque moi aussi, safari, firefox, camino...sont lents sous Mac (je suis aussi chez Alice) tandis que quand je suis sous windows virtualisé c'est super rapide!
Y aurait-il des problèmes Alice-Mac???


----------



## kostro (23 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> as-tu essayé safari???


Oui et c'est pas plus rapide. 



lillumultipass a dit:


> quand je suis sous windows virtualisé


Je n'ai pas ni de virtuel, ni d'émulé. Mon pied de lampe (un vieux G4 de 3 ans) ne supporterait pas 



lillumultipass a dit:


> Y aurait-il des problèmes Alice-Mac???


Techniquement, je ne vois pas pourquoi Alice plutôt que Free ! Alice ne fait que transférer un flux. Que ça soit du Mac ou du PC, ça ne change rien. Maintenant, peut-être que les PC gère mieux que les Mac, j'en sais rien. Et j'avoue que pour l'instant, que ça fonctionne, c'est déjà très bien 

J'ai un problème de stabilité de la ligne ADSL et ça ça me casse les c... 

Mais OK, il faudrait que j'essaie un Virtual PC ...:rose:


----------



## phb260 (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'arriver (nouvel inscrit) sur le forum et souhaite rebondir sur la discussion car je rencontre de gros problèmes avec alice et mac en connexion (surf) internet.
J'ai installé de ça qq mois windows xp boot camp. Lorsque je me connecte sur internet via la belle blonde et safari, firefox... la lenteur de navigation est hors du commun et avec windows le surf est tout à fait normal....

J'ai cherché qq expliquations par mon FAI mais bon vous connaissez la belle blonde, elle est vraiment blonde...

Rencontrez vous ce genre de problèmes et comment (enfin) utiliser mon mac intel normalement, quellles modif de paramètres...

Help, merci à vous et félicitations pour votre forum  
@+

phb260


----------



## lillumultipass (3 Décembre 2006)

c'est fou ça quand même. Moi ça fait pareil: suepr rapide sous Windows, et lent sous Mac
Es-tu en IP fixe comme moi? Et en wifi?

Sinon, moi je surfe sur windows via Parallels et c'est super rapide, quoique ça me soule un peu d'ouvrir windows quasiment que pour ça...


----------



## phb260 (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour Lillumultipass,

Je suis sur la même config que toi et windows est pour moi la possiblité d'utiliser encore des logiciels comme acid... et ça me saoul pas mal de devoir être sous windows via boot camp pour naviguer sur le net normalement.
Ex: faire un achat via safari et alice est quasi impossible à moins de poser un RTT ....

Voilà
@+

Avis aux anciens


----------



## papadben (3 Décembre 2006)

Depuis que je suis chez alice, le seul problème qui me gonfle vraiment est cette foutue coupure de téléphone qui dure une journée les mercredi ou jeudi, une semaine sur 2. J'ai vu (deviné) le haussement  de sourcils des opérateurs aux quels j'ai exposé le problème puis un grand blanc....
Ceci dit qu'appelez vous lenteur? Je n'ai pas installé de machins bizarres pour faire tourner windows sur ma machine et ne rencontre pas de problème particulier. Ma ligne ne dépasse pas les 1,2 suivant la blonde  et je pense qu'elle se vante un peu!
Avez vous un exemple précis qui me permettrait de comparer?


----------



## kostro (3 Décembre 2006)

il faut que je fasse des tests, je viens de récupérer un PC Wifi.
Mais l'impression que j'ai c'est que la navigation avec le Mac est deux fois plus lente que via le PC
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

C'est bien la première fois que je ne suis pas comtent d'être sur Mac.
D'un autre côté, c'est pas super chiant non plus. Je ne navigue pas des heures.


----------



## phb260 (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Un exemple: je viens de me connecter sur ebay, 1 minute montre en main... avant l'ouverture totale de la home page! Alice?  

J'ai vendu mon PC il y a qq mois pour mac intel 20" et même si je suis totalement satisfait de mon achat, la belle blonde me gâche qq peu le plaisir d'utiliser mon Mac avec internet...

Il y aurait il une configuration interne à Mac OS X pour libérer la vitesse de connexion?

@+


----------



## berpaul (11 Décembre 2006)

ça marche c top !


----------



## kostro (11 Décembre 2006)

berpaul a dit:


> ça marche c top !



de quoi ?


----------



## misscarla (19 Janvier 2007)

il semblerait que j'ai un souci de routeur et parefeu alice pour activer l'isight, je dois faire quoi ??

merci


----------



## kostro (19 Janvier 2007)

misscarla a dit:


> il semblerait que j'ai un souci de routeur et parefeu alice pour activer l'isight, je dois faire quoi ??
> 
> merci



j'ai pas d'iSight mais c'est pas juste un port à ouvrir dans la config avancée ?
sinon, le fitrage MAC est activé ? si ui, il faut sûrement le désactivé.

difficile sans l'avoir mais ce sont les deux solutions à mes pb et iSight ou un autre matos  fonctionne sur le même principe, alors ...

bon courage


----------



## kostro (19 Janvier 2007)

kostro a dit:


> j'ai pas d'iSight mais c'est pas juste un port à ouvrir dans la config avancée ?
> sinon, le fitrage MAC est activé ? si ui, il faut sûrement le désactivé.
> 
> difficile sans l'avoir mais ce sont les deux solutions à mes pb et iSight ou un autre matos  fonctionne sur le même principe, alors ...
> ...



quand je parle de config avancée et de filtrage MAC, c'est de l'AliceBox dont je parle...


----------



## misscarla (19 Janvier 2007)

kostro a dit:


> j'ai pas d'iSight mais c'est pas juste un port à ouvrir dans la config avancée ?
> sinon, le fitrage MAC est activé ? si ui, il faut sûrement le désactivé.
> 
> difficile sans l'avoir mais ce sont les deux solutions à mes pb et iSight ou un autre matos  fonctionne sur le même principe, alors ...
> ...



je ne sais absolument pas comment configurer ma alicebox..... helpppp


----------



## kostro (19 Janvier 2007)

misscarla a dit:


> je ne sais absolument pas comment configurer ma alicebox..... helpppp



quand tu installes l'AliceBox avec le CD, dans le répertoire "Applications", a été créé un répertoire "Alice" avec dedans :
- Configuration avancee
- Desinstallation Alice Box
- Diagnostic et support
- Gestion de compte Alice
- Gestionnaire reseaux

c'est le promier qui nous intéresse "Configuration avancee"
double click

Si tu es en Wifi, il faut aller dans "Basique - configuration Wifi" et modifier le paramètre "Filtre MAC" à "désactiver". Ne pas oublier de clicker en bas sur "appliquer" après

Ensuite pour ouvrir les bon port si l'iSight en a besoin, il faut aller dans "Avancé - Serveurs virtuels", rajouter et activer les port nécessaires.

Voili voilou

bon courage


----------



## misscarla (19 Janvier 2007)

kostro a dit:


> quand tu installes l'AliceBox avec le CD, dans le répertoire "Applications", a été créé un répertoire "Alice" avec dedans :
> - Configuration avancee
> - Desinstallation Alice Box
> - Diagnostic et support
> ...



voilà qqun qui détaille, j'adore !!

par contre comme je suis en wifi, je ne sais pas ou trouver "basique - config wifi" et tout le reste ???


----------



## misscarla (19 Janvier 2007)

bon j'ai trouvé, le filtre Mac était désactivé. Mais après pour ajouter un serveur virtuel, j'ajoute amsn ? et les ports je les connais pas !!


----------



## kostro (19 Janvier 2007)

misscarla a dit:


> voilà qqun qui détaille, j'adore !!


:love:


----------



## kostro (19 Janvier 2007)

misscarla a dit:


> bon j'ai trouvé, le filtre Mac était désactivé.


c'est déjà ça




misscarla a dit:


> Mais après pour ajouter un serveur virtuel, j'ajoute amsn ? et les ports je les connais pas !!


Si iSight a besoin du ou plusieurs ports pour travailler en ligne, dans les préférences tu devrais avoir un choix "Network" ou "réseau". Là les ports sont indiqués du style
TCP port : 4712
UDP port : 4715

TCP et UDP sont des paramètres que tu retrouveras dans la config des serveurs virstuels dans les fonctions avancés de l'AliceBox.

Moi je suis dans le flou, j'ai pas iSight... 
Je ne peux aller plus loin dans mes suppositions.

Maintenant faut trouver le spécialiste iSight... Bon courage.


----------



## ami bacchus (5 Février 2007)

bonjour, 

j'ai installé alice en wifi sur mon PC portable en créant un réseau avec une clé wep et j'ai une connexion internet. 
je souhaite me connecter à ce réseau avec un mac. 
le mac reconnait bien mon réseau mais il ne reconnait pas la clé wep associée à ce réseau. 
Quelqu'un a t-il une astuce ou un conseil pour ce genre de problème ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## kostro (8 Février 2007)

Tu es sûr que tu mets bien la clef WEP du modem d'Alice ? 

Jamais eu ce pb ...


----------



## wip (19 Mars 2007)

Bonjour 

Ou trouvez les adresses des serveurs pop et smtp (réception et envois) d'Alice svp ? C'est pour configurer Mail 

@++


----------



## kostro (19 Mars 2007)

wip a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ou trouvez les adresses des serveurs pop et smtp (réception et envois) d'Alice svp ? C'est pour configurer Mail
> 
> @++





Désolé, je ne fais que du WebMail et en plus je n'utilise pas l'adresse d'Alice.


----------



## Bernard53 (19 Mars 2007)

wip a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ou trouvez les adresses des serveurs pop et smtp (réception et envois) d'Alice svp ? C'est pour configurer Mail
> 
> @++


En général un petit tour à la source et en cherchant un peu on finit ici. 

Salutations.


----------



## wip (19 Mars 2007)

Merci Bernard, c'est pour un ami


----------



## artno (24 Août 2007)

Je viens de voir des pubs pour les nouveaux abonnements à l'Alicebox, le tarif à changé.
29,95 euro pour les personnes qui vont prendre un dégroupage totale (sa change pas), mais pour celles et ceux qui prennent en non dégroupé c'est 34,95 euro c'est donc 5 euro de plus qu'auparavant. 
Moi je suis en Alicebox non dégroupé (par choix, mais aussi parce-que mon lieu géographique ne permet pas le dégroupage totale) à 29,95 euro depuis un an, alors la question que je me pose c'est vais-je devoir payé plus ou il s'agit de nouveaux tarifs pour les nouveaux abonnés ?
Alice qui en terme de tarifs est bien placé, change la donne... bizarre ? 

Sinon vous savez si on peut augmenter la portée wifi de la box triway V2 car mon portable (powerbook) recoit un signal très faible à environ 3m de la box (qui alimente mon imac en ethernet dans un bureau, le powerbook est dans le salon les deux sont séparé par un mur en pierre environ 50cm). Merci.


----------



## papadben (24 Août 2007)

Beh ????
Tu n'as pas écrit "_nouveaux tarifs pour nouveaux abonnés"_


----------



## syrianna (30 Août 2007)

Bonsoir !

Alors voila je suis chez une amie avec mon MBP et elle a une connexion avec Alice, j'entre donc la clé WEP et la un message d'erreur "une erreure est survenu lors de la connexion avec blablabla" comme elle a un ordi déja connecté (en filaire) je me suis dis que je pourrai régler le problème vie "192....." seulement un mot de passe et un user est demandé, j'ai essayé le basique "admin/password" et quelques autres mais rien y fait.... faut il les mdp et user de l'abonné ? ou est ce autre chose ? 

je suis vraiment embéter de pas trouvé  


merci d'avance


----------



## artno (31 Août 2007)

Si la box est déjà connecté sur un autre ordi via je pense ethernet alors il faut créer une liaison airport (wifi) avec l'assitant de configuration de Alice et alors le mac va reconnaître automatiquement le réseau et se connecter.
Peut-être d'ailleurs au moment ou la configuration la première fois à été faite le réseau wifi à été créé, il faut regarder dans les préférences système, réseau.

Après passer par le 192.168. etc, il faut effectivement un nom qui est en général "root" pour le mot de passe je ne me souviens plus mais il doit être différent pour chaque abonnés (je pense).
Les indications qui ensuite viennent ne peuvent être modifiées qu'avec une personne de l'assistance Alice, à moins de connaître les infos de tout les paramètres, mais nous n'avons aucuns dans les papiers qui nous sont donnés au moment de l'abonnement.
Maintenant si faire le 1033 pour trouver une solution avec l'assistance c'est maintenant très rapide, le délais d'attente est court...

Bon courage.


----------



## CBi (25 Septembre 2007)

Sans internet ni téléphone depuis une semaine (modem Alicebox Hitachi - non dégroupé). 

Ce après plus d'un an de fonctionnement impeccable avec Mac mini connecté en ethernet = iChat,... Le service s'est arrêté d'un coup sans explication, apparemment suite à un problème de réseau sur la région (c'est ce que le correspondant hotline a fini par admettre).

La hotline contactée n'a su que lui faire débrancher et rebrancher ses cables ethernet, sans solution. De plus, un rendez-vous téléphonique pour une assistance plus détaillée n'a pas été tenu. 

En faisant le diagnostic du modem, il apparaît que les branchements sont OK, mais le raccordement à la ligne ADSL est déficient (ping sur segment ATM OAM:ECHEC) d'où sans  doute le fait que la session PPP affiche aussi un échec.

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?

Faute de capacité chez Alice à résoudre le problème, on s'achemine vers un changement de FAI, contraint et forcé.


----------



## CBi (26 Septembre 2007)

Bon, suite à une nouvelle communication avec la hotline, c'est règlé apparemment...  

Mais il a quand même fallu que j'explique (1) que j'avais fait moi-même le diagnostic du modem pour qu'on commence à me prendre au sérieux (et sortir du "_votre ligne téléphonique est branchée ?_" :hein: ) et aussi (2) que je menace de "changer de fournisseur car besoin professionnel d'internet" pour obtenir un dépannage dans l'heure et pas "dans 2 ou 3 semaines" comme initialement annoncé.

Bref, la hotline fonctionne si on insiste fortement.


----------



## kostro (4 Octobre 2007)

Y'en a qu'on pas de bol, moi ça fait 4 ans et "quasi" jamais de soucis  :love:
mais c'est vrai que même si je suis Webmestre, Alice est à la maison et pas au bureau ...


----------



## decay (29 Novembre 2007)

Hello,

J'utilise Amule, j'ai testé pas mal de ports, j'ai désactivé le firewall de mon mac, et malgrés tout : 

Emission : 100 ko/s
Reception : 3 ko/s

J'ai essayer les limitations (panneau de configuration amule) sa sert a rien, je sais vraiment plus quoi faire.

Si quelqun pouvez m'aider, je lui serez trés reconnaissant.

PS : J'ai une AliceBox modèle Sagem


----------



## usaddict (3 Janvier 2008)

Futur switcher pour un macbook et abonné à alice, je me pose des questions quand à la futur compatibilité entre les 2. Le réseau en wifi sera-il bon ou me faudra il utiliser un cable ethernet ?


----------



## artno (3 Janvier 2008)

D'abord bienvenue au futur nouveau utilisateur de Mac. 

Pour répondre a ta question, le macbook reconnaîtra l'alicebox sans problème, tant en ethernet qu'en wifi (airport pour le mac).
Souvent ce qui se passe c'est que tu n'as rien à faire, c'est à dire quand tu vas avoir ton précieux et que tu vas allumer pour la première fois, il te souhaite la bienvenue puis te pose quelques questions pour configurer le système. Alors arrive la question internet, et là si tu as déjà créer un réseau wifi pour ton pc, il va le reconnaître tout de suite et te demander si tu veux t'y connecter. C'est pas plus compliqué 
Une fois que tout est ok, tu arrives sur le bureau avec ton dock en bas et disque dur en haut, et bien tu branches le cordon ethernet au mac, tu vas dans les préférences système, puis tu cliques sur réseau, et là tu découvres qu'il à aussi trouvé la connexion.

Je possède une alicebox modèle noir (c'est les premières génération) et tout c'est passé comme cela quand j'ai eu mon iMac alu il y a à peine un mois.

Voilà pas de soucis pour ton switche sur macbook et alice.


----------



## usaddict (3 Janvier 2008)

Ok me voila rassuré : aucun probleme pour connecter un macbook avec une alicebox tant en wifi qu'en ethernet le cas échéant.


----------



## kostro (3 Janvier 2008)

decay a dit:


> Hello,
> Emission : 100 ko/s
> Reception : 3 ko/s



A mon avis, c'est une question de : 
1/ le nbre de sources dispo
2/ tu es surement en LowId

pour le 1/ on peut pas y faire grand chose, cela dépend de ce que tu charges
pour le 2/ il faut passer en HighId


----------



## papadben (3 Janvier 2008)

usaddict a dit:


> Ok me voila rassuré : aucun probleme pour connecter un macbook avec une alicebox tant en wifi qu'en ethernet le cas échéant.



Pas eu de problème non plus, le mac fait tout tout seul ou presque! Et ça tient!


----------



## kostro (3 Janvier 2008)

papadben a dit:


> Pas eu de problème non plus, le mac fait tout tout seul ou presque! Et ça tient!



De même
un iMac puis un MacBook
les deux se sont connectés sans soucis.

Bon allez, une fois par mois, relancer le modem ...
mais c'est tout :love:


----------



## harkange (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous pour ma part je viens de switcher et une des grandes peur qui me tenaillait le ventre était cette fameuse connexion wifi avec l'alicebox. 
Et à ma grande surprise mon Imac 24" a tout de suite détecté la box ma invité à saisir mon mot de passe et hop depuis ça roule....​


----------



## papadben (7 Mars 2008)

Chez moi pareil, par contre alice est pro-pc presque rien des suppléments gratuits ne va sur les mac! :hein:


----------



## kostro (9 Mars 2008)

papadben a dit:


> des suppléments gratuits


c'est quoi ces suppléments gratuits ?


----------



## papadben (9 Mars 2008)

Le téléchargement de musiques, les Bd, les jeux et certainement plein d'autres choses comme les filtres de messagerie... Je ne vais plus sur le site tellement je me sens frustré, mal-aimé...
Dernièrement, j'avais gagné des films en téléchargement chez un fournisseur teuton de nourriture pour futurs obèses.... O rage O désespoir le message maudit s'affiche "vous n'utilisez pas windaube, allez vous faire shampouiner ailleurs!"


----------



## philipenry (15 Mars 2008)

blast4 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Voila je vous fais le topo.
> Je viens d'acquerir un Mac mini Core Duo é je voudré me connecté en wifi a ma Alicebox.
> ...


et depuis ?  car j'ai ce même probleme ! impossible de connecter en ouifi   et incompétence de l'assistance technique

merci


----------



## papadben (15 Mars 2008)

Cela m'arrivait parfois... Je n'en tenais pas compte et j'allais dans "connection à internet" une coupure et une remise en marche et plus de problème ... As tu essayé de couper la boite et de la rebrancher ensuite?


----------



## kostro (15 Mars 2008)

papadben a dit:


> Cela m'arrivait parfois... Je n'en tenais pas compte et j'allais dans "connection à internet" une coupure et une remise en marche et plus de problème ... As tu essayé de couper la boite et de la rebrancher ensuite?



Pareil, je le fais une fois de temps en temps, ça fait du bien au modem et ça réinitialise le tout 
et en effet, qd ça marche pas, ça marche après


----------



## Darkonosceles (24 Mai 2008)

salut !
je comprends que tu veuilles paramètrer la messagerie de ton navigateur plutot que de rester sur la messagerie alice!je suis sur mac et chez alice aussi et c'est possible!
POUR TOUT CEUX QUI VEULENT SAVOIR COMMENT, LE PLUS SIMPLE C'EST DE M'ENVOYER UN MAIL à l'adresse suivante chordewa6obscure@hotmail.fr
Pour cela n'oublier pas de mentionner le nom de votre navigateur, ainsi que votre système!


----------



## gouazillon (9 Juin 2008)

bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un gors souci avec mon MBP, j'ai deja poser le probleme sur le site mais je viens de me rendre compte que je n'étais pas sur la bonne rubrique, c'est pourquoi je me permet de vous donner le lien vers l'autre page : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=219478

merci d'avance a tous ceux qui pourront m'aider, la je n'en peux plus...


----------



## gouazillon (10 Juin 2008)

S'il vous plait aidez moi, hier je me suis connecté en ethernet avec PPPoE mais impossible de faire marcher quoi que ce soit avec airport


----------



## kostro (10 Juin 2008)

jamais eu ce pb, désolé
ah si une ou deux fois en installant de nouvelle MAJ du système, cela avait modifié les paramètres de sécurité et j'ai dû remettre tout d'équerre
mais rien de comparable avec toi, je ne vois vraiment pas

je continue à réfléchir


----------



## edarchi (19 Juin 2008)

Bonjour a tous

j'ai un ibook (mac os 10.4) à la maison qui n'a pas d'airport  bien sur, ah ces vieux.... enfin bref et je souhaiterai utilisé une clé wifi pour me connecté au net, laquelle pouvez vous me conseiller.
D'autre part mon FAI est alice, ils ont biensûr une clé disponible mais pas moyen de savoir si elle est compatible avec un mac.... formidable réponse du service technique : ah bah ah pas de service technique apple chez nous.... et voilà beuar aussi. Si qqn peut me donner des échos j'en serai ravi.
merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

c'était prévu, c'est fait

Alice racheté par Free ( 775 millions d'euros)

Pas encore de détail sur l'impact  sur les  abonnés Alice

( sans doute en douceur)


----------



## kostro (27 Août 2008)

edarchi a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> j'ai un ibook (mac os 10.4) à la maison qui n'a pas d'airport  bien sur, ah ces vieux.... enfin bref et je souhaiterai utilisé une clé wifi pour me connecté au net, laquelle pouvez vous me conseiller.
> D'autre part mon FAI est alice, ils ont biensûr une clé disponible mais pas moyen de savoir si elle est compatible avec un mac....


dans le principe, pas de soucis avec les clefs, celle que j'ai pu tester en tout cas, connexion instantannée (si déjà connecté une fois en Wifi), juste à paramétrer la connexion sinon 
rien à installer (voire même il ne faut pas installer le CD s'il y en a un fourni avec :love:

attention pour paraméter le connexion, je ne sais pas si c'est tout le monde pareil, mais moi avec Alice, j'ai du choisir le WEP hex en 40 bits je crois
saisi de la clef WEP et c'est que do bonneur 




edarchi a dit:


> ah bah ah pas de service technique apple chez nous.... et voilà beuar aussi.


ça c'est pas vrai, chaque fois que j'ai appelé, j'ai eu un Mec qui connaissait Apple et qui m'a résolu mon pb :love:. Bon d'un autre côté la dernière fois c'était y'a 9 mois ... depuis de l'eau à coulé sous le pont d'Alice 
j'ai même parfois poussé le vice jusqu'à appeler à 2h du Mat pour ne pas à attendre comme un idiot qu'un opérateur soit libre :love::rose:.
ou alors depuis le rachat par Free ... ils ne font plus d'effort ...


----------



## mimus (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour


Je n'arrive pas à configurer ma boite Mail.
J'ai entré les paramètres de connexion mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait.
Merci
Rémi


----------



## papadben (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut
Tu en es où de tes manips?
Te sers tu de Mail ou  du machin d'alice?


----------

